# Head swaying?



## queenadreena (May 7, 2006)

Hello, Last night I brought home two mini albinolops, one a lionhead. I noticed that they seem to be swaying theirheads occasionally, as if in some sort of trance, then they'll snap outof it. They're both very friendly, and were bought from a breedernearby and are both sisters. They're both nine weeks, although thelionhead seems smaller than the normal lop, and I haven't seen herdrinking yet.I've left them to settle in to their hutch, withfood and water and some cuddling. I'm not sure what's normal and what'snot in rabbits, as I'm a first time owner. Other than the head swayingat times, they seem happy and bright. So . . why are they doing it?Could it just be to do with new surroundings? Also, I'm having a bit oftrouble cleaning one of the lops bottoms, she got rather dirtyovernight. Whats the best way to clean them off?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 7, 2006)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Hithere and welcome. It sounds as if your rabbits are"scanning" or "tracking". It is common in pink-eyedrabbits. Here's what the House Rabbit Society says aboutit:[/font]

Rabbits are extremely farsighted and theyhave monocular vision, a biological indication that the rabbit is prey,not predator. Animals of prey have vision that is designed to detectmotion in as much of their environment as possible. Their eyes operateindependently, with a field of vision that can reach 180 degrees each,but their vision doesn't meet in front to see straight ahead; that istheir blind spot and the reason they seem unable to locate a favoritepiece of food that is put directly in front of them.

Predators, on the other hand, havebinocular vision, as do humans, where the brain assembles signals fromboth eyes to create acute, 3-D vision. They need this to locate preyand keep it in focus as they approach straight on.

To compensate for non-binocular vision,your rabbit may cock her head and look at you sideways; she's actuallylooking as straight at you as a bunny can.

"Scanning" or "tracking" is avision-related rabbit behavior that can cause concern in thoseunfamiliar with it. Some rabbits will sit and weave or sway slowly backand forth. They appear to be causing motion in order to see an objectthat is within a short distance of themselves. This behavior is alsoobserved when carrying a rabbit facing forward. Head motion is thoughtto be a means of enhancing distance measurement. When the eye ismoving, close objects move faster than distant ones.

If your rabbit is a scanner--most common inpink-eyed rabbits--she will regularly scan; it won't be a sudden-onsetbehavior. As with so many other aspects of rabbit behavior and health,sudden changes indicate health problems.

There's more info here if you have time to search.

Laura


----------



## naturestee (May 7, 2006)

Great info, Laura!

This site has instructions on how to clean your rabbit's bottom:
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/buttbath.html

But you also need to find out why this is happening. Is itwet with urine or is it stuck-on poo? Squished or normalround balls? What does her poo look like that's not stuck onher? And are you feeding them the same brand of pellet thatthe breeder did? Switching food to quickly can causediarrhea, especially in baby rabbits. If that's the case,call the breeder and ask what she uses, then go get some.

Oh, and welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## queenadreena (May 7, 2006)

:wave:
Thank you for the head swaying info, I didn't realise it was normal. Iam feeding the same food as the breeder gave yes, and theres no urineor runny poo around her bottom, its just a bit soft and matted to herlong fur. Her normal poo's are small and round, and not squidgy, so Ithink it might've been one of those 'special' ones they do once a day.


----------



## muchloveforbunny (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for this information. My rabbit used toscan.I always wondered why. I askeda coupleofvets about it and they didn't know. I always thought shedid this because she felt wary or leery, maybe because she was afraid Iwould pick her up.


----------

